# Hey, Sydney-ites. Any great yarn stores in Sydney?



## G'ma Ruth

In mid April my husband and I will be spending four days before we board our cruise for the South Pacific. Any great yarn stores... Any recommendations for sight seeing?? Any great eating places to recommend? We love any cuisine especially hole in the wall restaurants. I'ld love your input.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

G'ma Ruth said:


> In mid April my husband and I will be spending four days before we board our cruise for the South Pacific. Any great yarn stores... Any recommendations for sight seeing?? Any great eating places to recommend? We love any cuisine especially hole in the wall restaurants. I'ld love your input.


A boat trip around Sydney Harbour, either morning or afternoon or even a luncheon cruise. Nothing beats it. Also a trip to the Blue Mountains. Andersons tours do a day trip with lunch included. Its quite a long day, but you do get to see a lot, and if you are lucky you get to learn to throw a boomerang.
If you like Chinese there are lots of chinese restaurants, and of course their is chinatown or Darling Harbour to wander around.
With only 4 days you would have to pick what you wanted to do. Not sure about LYS. I know there is one in Newtown, but sorry don't know where. Hopefully somebody that actually lives in Sydney would be able to help you with that. Enjoy your trip "down under".


----------



## quickbrownfoxph

G'day G'ma Ruth,

Hope you and your DH are well. Assuming that you will be staying near the city centre, here are a few nearby LYS:

1. Morris & Sons (http://www.morrisandsons.com.au/) at 50 York Street, Sydney - has the more upmarket yarns (Noro etc), New Zealand yarns and ones under their own label.

2. Right along the same side of York Street heading towards Market Street is Lincraft (http://www.lincraft.com.au/), a chain that sells craft items (yarn! ), fabric, patterns etc. They carry the cheaper yarn brands (Cleckheaton, Panda, Patons) and again, yarn under their own labels. Sometimes, they have special 'scoop'/sale yarn bins/shelves.

3. The Granny Square (http://thegrannysquare.com.au/ - website under construction) 47 King Street, Newtown - owned by Morris and Sons, but I think they carry a slightly different range of yarn... King Street in Newtown is one of the more interesting and older parts of Sydney, with lots of cafes, restaurants and shops (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newtown,_New_South_Wales)

4. The nearest Spotlight store (Spotlight is similar to Lincraft but has its own interesting ranges of yarn) is in Bondi Junction (http://www.spotlight.com.au/store/bondi). Bondi Junction is reachable by train and is a very short bus ride to Bondi Beach.

One 'hole in the wall' restaurant that I can recommend is a tiny Japanese restaurant on York Street (by far my favourite street in the city lol!) called Nazimi, that does very good Japanese food, both cooked and raw. Nazimi is just behind the Queen Victoria Building (QVB) shopping mall.

Incidentally, the first two LYS are within Sydney's main shopping area (Market Street, Pitt Street and George Street). Hope you'll have lovely weather and a great stay in Sydney!


----------



## val hynson

Visited Sydney this time last year, loved visiting the Chinese garden, and also a trip on the Ferry up to Paramatta, great City for ease in getting around , There is an excellent Tourist Kiosk right near the Town Hall, the ladies there are so helpful


----------



## roseknit

I love Sydney, was first there in "92 and been back several times, last time the Sydney Tower was closed,open now I guess


----------



## roseknit

G'ma Ruth, who are you cruising with.my favs aare Crystal,Regent and Silversea


----------



## MGT

Take the train around the harbour, esp. at night. Cheap, great overview. I hadn't been to Sydney in 30 yrs., and it changed so much! Beautiful, cosmopolitan city.


----------



## Daffadowndilly

When we go to Sydney we like to walk as much as possible so we can stop and look at the different building styles and explore the little streets and find some great eateries.
Walking around the Rocks is great fun and I think that there is a market there most Fridays. A ferry ride to anywhere shows Sydney off well, maybe to the zoo. Circular Quay- Sydney Opera house- Royal botanical Gardens are all close by. If you are there on the right day an AFL footy match may be of interest. Games at the SCG on 7th and 22nd April. Newtown is always interesting and lively. China town market and restaurants. Walk across or climb the Sydney Harbour Bridge for some fantastic views and catch a train back. See a show at the Opera house or one of the smaller theatres. 

Just googled knitting wool shops (as they are called in Aus) and found a great looking one in country NSW. To far for you to visit unfortunately but definitely on my list for a call in later in the year.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## G'ma Ruth

We are traveling on Princess. We got a great last minute deal...less than $100/day with air! The room is an interior but then we never spend any time in the room.


----------



## G'ma Ruth

quickbrownfoxph said:


> G'day G'ma Ruth,
> 
> Hope you and your DH are well. Assuming that you will be staying near the city centre, here are a few nearby LYS:
> 
> 1. Morris & Sons (http://www.morrisandsons.com.au/) at 50 York Street, Sydney - has the more upmarket yarns (Noro etc), New Zealand yarns and ones under their own label.
> 
> 2. Right along the same side of York Street heading towards Market Street is Lincraft (http://www.lincraft.com.au/), a chain that sells craft items (yarn! ), fabric, patterns etc. They carry the cheaper yarn brands (Cleckheaton, Panda, Patons) and again, yarn under their own labels. Sometimes, they have special 'scoop'/sale yarn bins/shelves.
> 
> 3. The Granny Square (http://thegrannysquare.com.au/ - website under construction) 47 King Street, Newtown - owned by Morris and Sons, but I think they carry a slightly different range of yarn... King Street in Newtown is one of the more interesting and older parts of Sydney, with lots of cafes, restaurants and shops (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newtown,_New_South_Wales)
> 
> 4. The nearest Spotlight store (Spotlight is similar to Lincraft but has its own interesting ranges of yarn) is in Bondi Junction (http://www.spotlight.com.au/store/bondi). Bondi Junction is reachable by train and is a very short bus ride to Bondi Beach.
> 
> One 'hole in the wall' restaurant that I can recommend is a tiny Japanese restaurant on York Street (by far my favourite street in the city lol!) called Nazimi, that does very good Japanese food, both cooked and raw. Nazimi is just behind the Queen Victoria Building (QVB) shopping mall.
> 
> Incidentally, the first two LYS are within Sydney's main shopping area (Market Street, Pitt Street and George Street). Hope you'll have lovely weather and a great stay in Sydney!


Thanks for all the recommendations. We are definitely going to try that Japanese restaurant. I am hoping for great weather, too. The first two yarn shops are within the area we are staying in-so we'll give those a try.


----------



## G'ma Ruth

Daffadowndilly said:


> When we go to Sydney we like to walk as much as possible so we can stop and look at the different building styles and explore the little streets and find some great eateries.
> Walking around the Rocks is great fun and I think that there is a market there most Fridays. A ferry ride to anywhere shows Sydney off well, maybe to the zoo. Circular Quay- Sydney Opera house- Royal botanical Gardens are all close by. If you are there on the right day an AFL footy match may be of interest. Games at the SCG on 7th and 22nd April. Newtown is always interesting and lively. China town market and restaurants. Walk across or climb the Sydney Harbour Bridge for some fantastic views and catch a train back. See a show at the Opera house or one of the smaller theatres.
> 
> Just googled knitting wool shops (as they are called in Aus) and found a great looking one in country NSW. To far for you to visit unfortunately but definitely on my list for a call in later in the year.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.


We are going to take a city walking tour in Sydney! Our hotel is within walking distance of Chinatown. We'll be getting a MY Multi Pass so we'll be able to see Sydney by train or ferry.


----------



## val hynson

For Senior citizens last year it wa $2.50 a day ticket, the best bargain in Sydney


----------



## trasara

Suprisingly there are not alot of LYS in sydney, Quite a few craft/ homewhere stores that carry Yarn. A wonderful LYS called the Wool Inn in Penrith at the bottom of the Blue Mountains but that is about an hour train trip from the centre of Sydney. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## trasara

G'ma Ruth said:


> Daffadowndilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we go to Sydney we like to walk as much as possible so we can stop and look at the different building styles and explore the little streets and find some great eateries.
> Walking around the Rocks is great fun and I think that there is a market there most Fridays. A ferry ride to anywhere shows Sydney off well, maybe to the zoo. Circular Quay- Sydney Opera house- Royal botanical Gardens are all close by. If you are there on the right day an AFL footy match may be of interest. Games at the SCG on 7th and 22nd April. Newtown is always interesting and lively. China town market and restaurants. Walk across or climb the Sydney Harbour Bridge for some fantastic views and catch a train back. See a show at the Opera house or one of the smaller theatres.
> 
> Just googled knitting wool shops (as they are called in Aus) and found a great looking one in country NSW. To far for you to visit unfortunately but definitely on my list for a call in later in the year.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to take a city walking tour in Sydney! Our hotel is within walking distance of Chinatown. We'll be getting a MY Multi Pass so we'll be able to see Sydney by train or ferry.
Click to expand...

The food in Chinatown is great as well.


----------

